# MBBS Vs. BDS Help Me Out



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Friends, Please help me decide whether i should do MBBS or BDS. 
Which of the following has best BDS? 
- LMDC
- FMH
-CMH
-Shalamar 

and what is the scope Dentistry around the globe? eg in UK, Ireland etc

Please help me.:?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

For bds go for cmh its the best and then lmdc...


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Help Me Plz.*



Emaan said:


> For bds go for cmh its the best and then lmdc...


I have been called by LMDC to submit fee for BDS. 
But im not sure whether to do MBBS or BDS. 

Can you help me with it MBBS or BDS? 
And i got into Riphah(islamic intl Medical college Isb), Central Park Lahore, Islamabad medical n dental college for MBBS
still waiting for SHIFA which is my main preference and i really want to get in there.


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been called by LMDC to submit fee for BDS


----------



## chinadoctor (Mar 30, 2013)

Well doing MBBS and BDS both are good options, it all depends on your interest. I would suggest you to choose the course you are interested in. Later on in life though the dentists earn a lot, its not that the mbbs guys dont earn, but still the dentists earn much more then others. However, I was wondering why don't you opt to go abroad for your education instead of studying in Pakistan like China, I myself graduated from China and its a wonderful place to be at. The hospitals are much better, equipment is the worlds finest, you get respect as a foreigner, education is great, life itself along with the life standard is great here. You dont need to be worried about corruption and failing in China as you do in Pakistan. Anyways its just a suggestion, do what you think like doing. Best of luck for your future buddy!


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been called by LMDC to submit fee for BDS


----------



## chinadoctor (Mar 30, 2013)

*Best of Luck for Your Future Buddy!*

Best of luck!


----------



## Nayab Tatla (Jun 9, 2013)

BDS is quite good vs MBBS. As it is of 4 years( plus one year of Housejob) and have more scope than MBBS. 
secondly earning is very much more than MBBS.
Dentistry is a very good field indeed. I love it.
For BDS , CMH should be your first choice.


----------

